# Bookmarks OK for PE test?



## MEPE2B (Jan 13, 2008)

I notice that when I am studying, I need to flip back and forth between pages / appendices of the MERM to access formulas, tables, etc., and I always use multiple loose sheets or bookmarks to keep my place(s). I know there is a no loose papers policy for the test. Does this apply to bookmarks? It is going to be difficult if there is no way to mark my place when I'm working a problem. Any insight is appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

^^ Have you considered using a ruler or straight edge ??

If you bring ANYTHING that resembles and instrument of exam subversion, those proctors will be all over you like ... well I don't need to say it.

:2cents:

JR


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Jan 14, 2008)

I assumed that anything made of paper (or paper-like substance) that was not permanently attached to anything was not allowed. I did, however, use rulers, calculators, binders, and even the exam book itself, to mark my place in books as needed. You're still early in... break yourself of the habit now, and you won't miss the bookmarks during the exam.


----------



## C-Dog (Jan 14, 2008)

I tabbed all of my reference books with Post-it notes so I could quickly find things in them. It was a great help.


----------



## Hill William (Jan 14, 2008)

I wouldn't chance it if I were you.


----------



## ingluis (Jan 14, 2008)

MEPE2B said:


> I notice that when I am studying, I need to flip back and forth between pages / appendices of the MERM to access formulas, tables, etc., and I always use multiple loose sheets or bookmarks to keep my place(s). I know there is a no loose papers policy for the test. Does this apply to bookmarks? It is going to be difficult if there is no way to mark my place when I'm working a problem. Any insight is appreciated.


This is the reason I copied all the important formulas, equations, tables etc... as I was studying and put them on a separate 3-ring binder, everything identified and tabbed clearly. Worked for me!


----------



## tawlk (Jan 14, 2008)

I used those mulit-colored Post-It note tabs to mark my book. Different color for different section of materaial. Instead of writing on each tab what it was, I numbered each tab, then taped a key on the front of the book and used the key as a cover sheet on the back of my binder. It worked great!

I also took two "rulers." They were those clear plastic page markers (with a ruler on one edge) from inside my Franklin Covey binder. Those worked well too because I could clip them onto my binder to mark important pages. Then, just rip them out to mark pages in books or whatever.

Good Luck!


----------



## MEPE2B (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks for everyone's responses. Many good suggestions here.


----------



## EngRanger (Jan 14, 2008)

I copied the MERM index, tabbed it and bound it with a ring binder. Ditto for the appendices.

So my MERM became three separate books, the tech section, the appendices and the index. This really cuts down on the flipping back and forth.


----------



## Shaggy (Jan 14, 2008)

check out this thread:

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=3714


----------



## maryannette (Jan 14, 2008)

I used flexible plastic straight-edges. I would also think that paper clips would be okay. I also think it might vary by state.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 14, 2008)

Shaggy said:


> check out this thread:
> http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=3714


I can vouch for Shaggy's method. It worked well for me. Tabbed topics on the side, chapters (color keyed to topic) on the bottom, and miscellaneous important tables (again color keyed to th topic) on the top. I worked so well, I decided to leave the book that way.


----------



## roadmonkey (Jan 14, 2008)

Captain Worley said:


> I can vouch for Shaggy's method. It worked well for me. Tabbed topics on the side, chapters (color keyed to topic) on the bottom, and miscellaneous important tables (again color keyed to th topic) on the top. I worked so well, I decided to leave the book that way.


I tabbed my CERM similarly. Worked out really well.

Bring a stright edge! This also helps to make sure you are reading the proper line in cluttered tables.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

Shaggy said:


> check out this thread:
> http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=3714


Shaggy is Spot-On !!!! lusone:

I used his method and PASSED! 

JR


----------



## rudy (Jan 14, 2008)

While preparing for the test: Definitely use Shaggy's method. I used the same method, but with multi-colored sticky labels (one end is clear tape which you stick to the book; the other end is colored and non-stick and sticks out so you can see what you labeled). Because I did not want to spend too much time tabbing, as I practiced problems, I did not color code. Also, some of the topics overlapped so color-coding would have been tricky (but that's just me). Also, the tabs I had were wide. So, I cut them in half and wrote smaller (but clearly) so that I would have enough spacing between tabs, especially on my thinner books.

Take to the test: I took two rulers and a green plastic slide-edge (the kind used in drafting classes, with the cut-out circles and shapes). I took only two rulers and one straight-edge, because I found that three were the most I used while I practiced problems. As you practice problems, you'll find out what amount is right for you.

During the test: Right before the test started, I requested an extra pencil. This was to make sure I did not run out of lead, and have to raise my hand, and waste time waiting for another one during the test. I did not run out of lead, but it gave me peace of mind, and I used that extra pencil as a bookmark.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 15, 2008)

They did limit the straight edges to three in SC, but I think that would be more than enough.


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 15, 2008)

I had my CERM tabbed very similarly to Shaggy and I did find that useful during the exam, but what helped even more was having the Index of the CERM printed out in a separate binder. That eliminated any need to flip back and forth.

Here is a PDF version of the 10th editions index.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 15, 2008)

I did the same thing with the index. You can download the index for the 12th edition at :sux:


----------



## MEPE2B (Jan 15, 2008)

Great advice here. With a good tabbing system, extra copies of indexes and tables, and straight edges for page holders, I think it will improve my efficiency over the way I'm currently doing it. Thanks again for the input.


----------

